# Swollen Thyroid.. does there HAVE to be a reason?



## Rhysluv (Aug 5, 2011)

I posted here a few months ago and FINALLY was able to get on with the county hospitals insurance plan. They did blood work.. only the TSH and free t4 I think is what she said. I am waiting on the results..

She did say my thyroid is slightly swollen but unlike the clinic doctor early this year she could not feel any nodules.

I have a thyroid ultrasound next week... 
So my question is.. can I just have a swollen thyroid for no reason at all.. I am starting to feel crazy and I have a feeling my labs will all be normal.

Thanks so much


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't think of a reason when a swollen thyroid would be someone's "normal" but there are plenty of well-versed people on this board who might have another perspective.

That said, I'd ask what labs you had run. My labs for a standard thyroid panel (TSH, Free T4 and Free T3) were more or less normal (except a VERY slightly elevated TSH), but once you added in TPO and TSI, things got abnormal.

And, nodules can appear and disappear over time, depending on their cause. Moreover, not all nodules can be palpitated. I had five in total, but only one could be palpitated...and only three showed up in the u/s.

I think an u/s is a good next step, along with more comprehensive bloodwork. Do you have symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhysluv said:


> I posted here a few months ago and FINALLY was able to get on with the county hospitals insurance plan. They did blood work.. only the TSH and free t4 I think is what she said. I am waiting on the results..
> 
> She did say my thyroid is slightly swollen but unlike the clinic doctor early this year she could not feel any nodules.
> 
> ...


If something in the body is swollen, there usually is a reason. Glad you are getting an ultra-sound.

Please let us know the results of your lab tests and please include the ranges.

Will be anxious to hear about the ultra-sound as well.


----------



## Rhysluv (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responses..
I called the lab and they still don't have the results in, I am going to go in and get a copy once it comes in since my next appointment with the dr is Jan.19 and I will drive myself crazy not knowing the lab results until then. As soon as I get them back I will post all the ones they ran with the ranges.

I do have symptoms but not sure if they are related to my thyroid.

-Hard time losing weight 
- Tired all the time
- Depressed mood and I have a happy home life
- Periods have changed..spotting between..starting earlier, starting later..shorter days
- IBS type symptoms, but mostly diarrhea
- My face flushes a few times a week for no reason..usually last a hour or so then goes away
- and flu like symptoms that happen once or twice a week. Usually progresses through the day and my body will hurt so bad by the end of the day and when I wake up in the morning its gone and I feel fine again.

I am also only 26, so I feel like I should not feel this way. I am overweight however, so I know that could have a LOT to do with how I feel. I am 5'6 and 198. I have only been overweight for the past 5 years, before I was 130 my whole time growing up and into early adulthood.
Sorry for the life story


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

My thyroid is enlarged with the left lobe extending into my chest cavity to the 2nd rib. My TSH, Free T3 and T4 were all in the "normal" range. CT scan w/iodine contrast of my thyroid showed no lumps/nodules. My diagnosis was unspecified goiter and they are basically taking the lets wait until it is super huge approach to having it removed. Good luck with your US, hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhysluv said:


> Thanks for the responses..
> I called the lab and they still don't have the results in, I am going to go in and get a copy once it comes in since my next appointment with the dr is Jan.19 and I will drive myself crazy not knowing the lab results until then. As soon as I get them back I will post all the ones they ran with the ranges.
> 
> I do have symptoms but not sure if they are related to my thyroid.
> ...


Life stories are helpful. You would be surprised. I think you are right; you have a thyroid situation.










Keep us informed.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

wickets_mommy said:


> My diagnosis was unspecified goiter and they are basically taking the lets wait until it is super huge approach to having it removed.


What qualifies it as "super huge"? (It already is in my book!) Are they waiting for it to reach your belly button?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> What qualifies it as "super huge"? (It already is in my book!) Are they waiting for it to reach your belly button?


No kidding!! Holy monkey, it is in your LUNG CAVITY!

*Rhysluv*, it does sound like you've got a thyroid issue going on. I'll be anxious to see how your blood work shakes out. Let us know as soon as you find out.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Octavia said:


> What qualifies it as "super huge"? (It already is in my book!) Are they waiting for it to reach your belly button?


I have no idea what he is waiting for. I think it is because I am on medicaid instead of having insurance or being a self pay. Medicaid may deny the claim for surgery if the surgeon cannot produce proof that the enlarged thyroid is causing me physical harm i.e. off kilter hormone levels or difficulty breathing/swallowing due to enlargement of the thyroid. I loathe having to play the waiting game but it seems my hands are tied.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

wickets_mommy said:


> I have no idea what he is waiting for. I think it is because I am on medicaid instead of having insurance or being a self pay. Medicaid may deny the claim for surgery if the surgeon cannot produce proof that the enlarged thyroid is causing me physical harm i.e. off kilter hormone levels or difficulty breathing/swallowing due to enlargement of the thyroid. I loathe having to play the waiting game but it seems my hands are tied.


Well, I realize no nodules were detected...but, just keep in mind that imaging technology has it's limitations and...after lymph nodes, thyroid cancer likes to then spread to the lungs. I think that's what you "hear" us reacting to.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Oh I hear ya there. That was a big concern of mine as I am in the age range and female and have a family history of various cancers. I am the only person in my family to have any thyroid issues at all so no help there. The surgeon just seems totally unconcerned. I'm hoping that when I go back next month that maybe we can get the ball rolling. I feel that there is SOME reason why it's enlarged. The doc's just arent trying hard enough to figure out why. Thats why I wanted to share my story here. I believe that any enlargement/swelling is the thyroid trying to compensate or send a message that some thing somewhere is wrong and shouldn't be ignored. Of course getting a doctor to agree with us is another thing all together.


----------



## Rhysluv (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sorry there is no ranges so I'm sure it makes this useless :/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> My thyroid is enlarged with the left lobe extending into my chest cavity to the 2nd rib. My TSH, Free T3 and T4 were all in the "normal" range. CT scan w/iodine contrast of my thyroid showed no lumps/nodules. My diagnosis was unspecified goiter and they are basically taking the lets wait until it is super huge approach to having it removed. Good luck with your US, hope everything turns out OK.


You may benefit greatly from a second opinion from an ENT. No way should they take a wait and see with the thyroid descending into the chest cavity.

Please take my advice.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1465000/pdf/annsurg01281-0098.pdf

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/849159-overview#a0103


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Andros I see my ENT next month and if he still wont do anything the I WILL be getting a second opinion. I recently moved so I will have to drive an hour away to see the ENT but I can get a local doctor to refer me to someone local if I don't get any results this time. It has been a year and a half since my diagnosis and my patience is wearing very thin.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> Andros I see my ENT next month and if he still wont do anything the I WILL be getting a second opinion. I recently moved so I will have to drive an hour away to see the ENT but I can get a local doctor to refer me to someone local if I don't get any results this time. It has been a year and a half since my diagnosis and my patience is wearing very thin.


And my worry and concern is growing greater. Bless your heart!


----------



## Rhysluv (Aug 5, 2011)

Wickets I hope you can see another ent soon, that just doesn't sound right.

Has anyone had a chance to look at my labs? Do they look normal?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhysluv said:


> Wickets I hope you can see another ent soon, that just doesn't sound right.
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to look at my labs? Do they look normal?


This is just too sad; why in the world would they not give you the ranges? You are right; w/o ranges, they have little if any value as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Rhysluv, I wish I could be more helpful with the labs...I'm trying to remember do you have an appointment to discuss these labs with your doctor soon? I hope you can get better answers than I have.

Having state funded medicaid in my state unfortunately means that the doctors that will see me are very limited and what they can do for me is strictly controlled by the state. It is very sad that patients can't be treated for their symptoms and are told by a state employee who has never met us what care we can and cannot receive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> Rhysluv, I wish I could be more helpful with the labs...I'm trying to remember do you have an appointment to discuss these labs with your doctor soon? I hope you can get better answers than I have.
> 
> Having state funded medicaid in my state unfortunately means that the doctors that will see me are very limited and what they can do for me is strictly controlled by the state. It is very sad that patients can't be treated for their symptoms and are told by a state employee who has never met us what care we can and cannot receive.


Oh, dear! Not a good scenario.


----------

